# Do not want to get my hopes up....



## Mer12345

So I am 9 or 10 DPO. I wasn't even going to take a test until I for sure missed my period, but my nipples have been so sore, and I had just one HPT left, so I took it. Well, sure enough there is a faint line. I just had 2 chemicals in a row, and I really do not want to get my hopes up for this one to actually take. Looks like I will be going to pick up some more tests tonight.


----------



## karoolia

Good luck! I know how nerve wracking it can be. I felt the same way with my bfp post-mc. Try to hope for the best!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Mer12345

Thanks to all! I got another positive this evening with CB brand instead of FRER like earlier. I am hoping it's true! I will call my dr tomorrow for blood test, I guess! So nerve wracking. I sure hope this one takes, and doesn't become a chemical again .


----------



## Alligator

Good luck - so hopeful for you! I'm just recovering from my MC (one week post d&c) so I'm hopeful I'm in your shoes with another BFP soon. I am sending you sticky bean vibes.


----------



## Mer12345

Alligator said:


> Good luck - so hopeful for you! I'm just recovering from my MC (one week post d&c) so I'm hopeful I'm in your shoes with another BFP soon. I am sending you sticky bean vibes.


I am so sorry for your loss girl. I know it will eventually happen for the both of us. Is this your first MC?


----------



## red_head

Good luck. It's such a weird feeling - the best and worst! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mer12345

red_head said:


> Good luck. It's such a weird feeling - the best and worst! Fingers crossed for you.

I feel a little more pregnant this time! Like a sense of attachment that I didn't necessarily feel last cycle and CP. I am hoping this is a good sign! Still am not getting my hopes up until the blood test comes back positive!


----------



## red_head

That all sounds very positive! Enjoy every second of what will hopefully be a lovely easy 9 months! :) let yourself enjoy it and try not to worry. What will be, will be, and it'll hurt no matter what if it's a sad ending, whether you've tried to keep your hopes in check or not (because let's face it, it's impossible!) so just focus on the positive; you really are pregnant, it really is happening! I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Mer12345

red_head said:


> That all sounds very positive! Enjoy every second of what will hopefully be a lovely easy 9 months! :) let yourself enjoy it and try not to worry. What will be, will be, and it'll hurt no matter what if it's a sad ending, whether you've tried to keep your hopes in check or not (because let's face it, it's impossible!) so just focus on the positive; you really are pregnant, it really is happening! I've got everything crossed for you.

Thank you!!! That's exactly what I needed to hear. :hugs:


----------



## red_head

:)


----------



## Alligator

Mer12345 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> Good luck - so hopeful for you! I'm just recovering from my MC (one week post d&c) so I'm hopeful I'm in your shoes with another BFP soon. I am sending you sticky bean vibes.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss girl. I know it will eventually happen for the both of us. Is this your first MC?Click to expand...

It is. And our first pregnancy. Obviously not the way we wanted it to go.


----------



## Mer12345

Alligator said:


> Mer12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> Good luck - so hopeful for you! I'm just recovering from my MC (one week post d&c) so I'm hopeful I'm in your shoes with another BFP soon. I am sending you sticky bean vibes.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss girl. I know it will eventually happen for the both of us. Is this your first MC?Click to expand...
> 
> It is. And our first pregnancy. Obviously not the way we wanted it to go.Click to expand...

Ugh. I am so sorry! Positive vibes for next cycle!!!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks, Mer! I'm hoping so too. I hope my body gets back on track soon. I'm only one week post d&c but already anxious to get back to 'normal'.


----------



## Mer12345

Alligator said:


> Thanks, Mer! I'm hoping so too. I hope my body gets back on track soon. I'm only one week post d&c but already anxious to get back to 'normal'.

I totally understand. Make sure you are testing ovulation! I ovulated a week and a half earlier than normal after my CP last cycle! I decided to test after I was feeling like I normally do when I ovulate and I am so thankful I did! You will get back to normal, I just know it :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

Mer12345 said:


> Alligator said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mer! I'm hoping so too. I hope my body gets back on track soon. I'm only one week post d&c but already anxious to get back to 'normal'.
> 
> I totally understand. Make sure you are testing ovulation! I ovulated a week and a half earlier than normal after my CP last cycle! I decided to test after I was feeling like I normally do when I ovulate and I am so thankful I did! You will get back to normal, I just know it :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance and kind words...they totally help! I have been taking HPTs, because I'm crazy (hubby thinks I'm just causing myself more pain but I want to know when I stop testing positive because then I'll have some type of benchmark to expect my AF to return). I was 8.5 weeks and my levels were high; one week post d&c my HPT had a lighter 2nd line than the test I took at 4 weeks (the day of my missed period, I tested 2 days before my missed period and the line was super faint on an [email protected] strip test, but still there). I'll wait 2 more days and test again. It gives me some sense of control!

I just bought [email protected] ovulation strips and a BBT. We were very lucky; we got married in May, fell pregnant in June. It took us two months (and the first month we were on our honeymoon, and not trying, not preventing). I was going to give it one more cycle before starting to track my ovulation, we were just going off my 'suggested' dates on my period tracker app (I have 28 day cycles like clockwork). So, I know we were very blessed, and I'm hopeful we get pregnant quickly again, but this time I DO have tests to help me out :)


----------



## Alligator

To add to this - my doctor told me to wait one cycle (so, to get a normal period) before we try again, so I'll do that. Also, nothing in my vagina for 2 weeks to avoid infection. The waiting is so tough but I want to do all I can to ensure I can carry a successful rainbow baby, hopefully soon!


----------



## Mer12345

Just wanted to update you all! My first two blood tests progressed as normal, but still a little on the low end of the spectrum. I went in this morning for another test, so I will know my results from that tomorrow :)

My HPT that I have been taking have been so much darker than my last CP, so that's a positive. I have also tested positive on a digital, which has never happened before! I will feel more relaxed after tomorrows results, I am sure! :)

Oh, and forgot to mention - Sunday evening I started a progesterone oral capsule (Prometrium) since my progesterone levels were a little on the low side or normal when they tested my blood last time.


----------



## Dill

That is wonderful, Mer! Fingers crossed for a healthy baby in the spring! :)


----------



## Mer12345

Dill said:


> That is wonderful, Mer! Fingers crossed for a healthy baby in the spring! :)

thank you so much! I got the call a while ago that my numbers progressed wonderfully again! I will take blood tests every two days until I get far enough along for an ultra sound. She said based upon my numbers, that will probably be next week or the week after!!!


----------



## Dill

AWESOME! Hooray!!!


----------



## red_head

Yay!! Congratulations!! X


----------



## Mer12345

yay! Just got my results back from my blood work yesterday and my numbers more than tripled! I am so ecstatic and telling my husband tonight! I am already scheduled for an ultrasound in two weeks. I will be almost 7 weeks when the ultra sound is scheduled for! here's my question - does my husband come with me? My guess is yes, and I know he will want to. Most places allow that, correct?!


----------



## Alligator

Yay Mer!! Great news. And yes, where I live it's totally okay for hubby's to be there. I asked because I wanted to make sure and they said of course!


----------



## Mer12345

Alligator said:


> Yay Mer!! Great news. And yes, where I live it's totally okay for hubby's to be there. I asked because I wanted to make sure and they said of course!

Yay!!! I'm so excited! I told him tonight and he was excited!! I am happy I finally have someone to talk with it about :) besides you all of course!


----------

